# مهم: قاموس عربي إنكليزي إلكتروني لهندسة السيارات مع الشرح



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2006)

مهم: قاموس عربي إنكليزي إلكتروني لهندسة السيارات مع الشرح 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الكرام، بعد طول عناء ومثابرة وبفضل رب العالمين تم الانتهاء من قاموس مصطلحات هندسة السيارات الذي يحتوي حالياً على أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مصطلح عربي - إنكليزي مع شرح عربي تغطي المواضيع التالية:

المكونات الأساسية للسيارة
المحرك ومكوناته وملحقاته
مجموعات نقل الحركة
جهاز القيادة والتوجيه
مجموعات الفرامل
العجلات والإطارات
المجموعات الكهربائية
المجموعات الإلكترونية
ميكانيك السيارات
كهرباء السيارات
عمليات الإنتاج والتشغيل الأساسية
صيانة السيارات وخدمتها وإصلاحها
هندسة المرور
هندسة الطرق
السلامة والأمان


الرجاء كتابة المصطلحات بالإنكليزية .. أو بالعربية ويفضل أن تكتب بالإنكليزية 
يمكنك كتابة جزء من المصطلح..
جميع المصطلحات الواردة في القاموس مشروحة باللغة العربية..

آمل أن ينال هذا العمل إعجابكم ويحقق الفائدة المرجوة منه ..

ولكم جزيل الشكر...




http://www.turbopower.ws/modules.php?name=dictionary


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2006)

تويوتا تحتل المرتبة الأولى أوروبا

السيارات اليابانية تعود للأسواق الأوروبية بقوة

قدرة مصممي السيارات اليابانية على تلبية ذوق الأوربيين من حيث التصميم والنواحي الفنية يعيدهم بقوة لأسواق أوروبا.


فرانكفورت - يستعد صناع السيارات اليابانية لاعادة تقديم أنفسهم في سوق السيارات الاوروبي بعد فترة من الركود عن طريق ابتكار شكل جديد من سياسة إرضاء العملاء. 

وعلى العكس من صناع السيارات الالمان الذين يمرون بحالة من القلق لاحتمال خسارتهم عملائهم وحصتهم في السوق المحلية فإن صناع السيارات اليابانيين بدأوا يثبتون أقدامهم في السوق الاوروبية من جديد حيث كشفت شركة مازدا عن ارتفاع مبيعاتها السنوية للسيارات الجديدة بنسبة 18 في المئة خلال الاشهر السبعة الاولى. وأما شركة هوندا فيرجع الفضل في ارتفاع مبيعاتها بنسبة 10 في المئة إلى سيارة أكورد المميزة. 

وتصدرت شركة تويوتا العملاقة قائمة السيارات اليابانية من حيث ارتفاع نسبة المبيعات حيث سجلت ارتفاعا بنسبة 27 في المئة في شهر تموز/يوليو/بالمقارنة مع نفس الفترة من العام السابق. 

وتوقع المراقبون انتعاشة لصناع السيارات اليابانيون شبيهة بتلك التي حدثت في الولايات المتحدة بعد النجاحات السابقة التي حققها اليابانيون في أوروبا بسبب المساحات الداخلية المريحة للسيارات والمواصفات القياسية والاسعار المنافسة لاسعار الصناع المحليين. إلا أن هذا النجاح لم يدم. 

ويبرر أحد المحللين ويدعى تيم شولدت من البنك المركزي الالماني ذلك بقوله إن اليابانيين فقدوا قدرتهم على إرضاء العملاء حيث بدت تصميمات سياراتهم قديمة وعديمة الشكل لسائقي السيارات الاوروبيين. كما أن صناع السيارات اليابانيين لم يشهدوا بداية انتشار محركات الديزل في أوروبا. 

ولكن يبدو أن اليابانيين استوعبوا أخطائهم حيث يري المتخصصون في مجال السيارات أن مصممي السيارات اليابانية بدأوا يأخذون في اعتبارهم الذوق الاوروبي. واتفق المحررون المتخصصون في مجال السيارات على أن السيارات اليابانية تنافس في شكلها سيارات مثل بي.إم. دبليو وأودي وفولكس فاجن. أما بالنسبة للنواحي الفنية فإن السيارة اليابانية تأتي دوما في الصدارة.


----------



## احمد كاظم عبدالله (20 يناير 2007)

كيف احمل من هذا الموقع


----------



## ثومة (20 يناير 2007)

أفيدنا يا مهندس كيف يمكن التحميل


----------



## حمادة حلوان (20 يناير 2007)

يا بشمهندس مجدي بالله عليك كيف نحمل من هذا الموقع الموضوع رائع حقا ولكن كيف نحصل علي القاموس وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (21 يناير 2007)

وفقت لكل خير 
لكن كيف التحميل


----------



## emely (22 يناير 2007)

hi thanx for sharing such topix bt it wont to open plz help....... faithfully ur sister emely


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 يناير 2007)

ازاى احمل البرنامج يابشمهندس من فضلك لانى فى احتياجة جدا


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بانتظارك بارك الله بك


----------



## نانه (5 فبراير 2007)

كيف احمل الموقع


----------



## ahmed morshidy (5 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام_اوزو (6 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع و راقى لكن ياريت ترفع القاموس على الرابيد شيير


----------



## ahmed morshidy (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا شاركت فى الموضوع قبل ما اقوم بتنزيل الملف

ولكن .................اين الملف؟ :81:


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع و راقى لكن ياريت ترفع القاموس على الرابيد شيير


----------



## فلاح حسن الوايرمن (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يا مهندس هذا بس اعلان ام ماذه وين التحميل


----------



## rays moon daneal (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز بس كيف التحميل


----------



## chatze58 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

The requested URL /modules.php was not found on this server.


----------



## محمد عيد العبد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد علي انا نفسي احمل هذا القاموس بجد برجاء الافاده


----------



## عبد السبوح (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا لكن الرابط تالف


----------



## mohamedbadawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه الموقع ده تحت الإنشاء


----------



## Andrew Amgad (9 ديسمبر 2010)

the site not work


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

